# Sendmail mit grafischer Schnittstelle ?



## tefla (10. Januar 2003)

Hi folks,

ich habe einen sendmail server und ich möchte das sich user über eine website ihre email aussuchen können. also z.B. usr@domain.de

wie kann ich das am besten realisieren gibt es da bereits ne software für, die das handlen kann. ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine, so ein usr interface wie es puretec für seine emails hat. wo du dir weiterleitungen und eigene pop konten anlegen kannst. 

dann 2. frage muss der server neu gestartet werden, wenn wer eine neue email adresse einliest, da die ja eigentlich in einer config datei stehen. 

ok ich hoffe mir kann wer helfen. thx.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. Januar 2003)

Sowas sollte am ehesten bei SourceForge zu finden sein; oder sonst mal in der WHL fragen.


----------

